# RasBeanJelly



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

Rascarlo released a few days ago his ROM RasBeanJelly.

http://fitsnugly.euroskank.com/?rom=rasbeanjelly&device=maguro

Anyone tried it so far?


----------



## tsabasid (Apr 27, 2012)

I have seen posts in other forums stating that currently there are many issues with FCs. I would wait for the next build.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## clarkkkent434 (Aug 30, 2011)

I'll try once there's a toro build out.

Sent from GNex Maxx


----------



## Mikesevenfold (May 6, 2012)

Anything supposed to be special about this particular JB Rom?


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

rascream sandwich was a cool rom. it had enough features without being bloated and had a great theme that wasnt over bearing.

I'm assuming rascarlo's jb rom is similar. havent tried it yet tho since im on toro.


----------



## 3rdstring (Jul 19, 2011)

New build is up.


----------



## Mikesevenfold (May 6, 2012)

Maybe a Toro version will come out eventually so we can all play lol


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

A Toro version dropped today! Downloading it noa!


----------



## cvo515 (Sep 21, 2011)

It says Gapps included? File size 165mb, doesn't sound right. But that's what the man says. That's one lean ROM. Can someone post a screen shot of this bad boy?

Edit...damn this is fast! I'm loving the look. Stopped being lazy and I decided to flash. So far so good on Toro

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

oh, a thread.


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice work

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Can't wait to flash this for toro. I always ended up going back to rascream on ics after trying other roms. Thanks!


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Also for anyone who hasn't already done so, flash trinity kernel for this rom. Best stability/performance combination ever.


----------



## cvo515 (Sep 21, 2011)

imperivm said:


> Also for anyone who hasn't already done so, flash trinity kernel for this rom. Best stability/performance combination ever.


If I can get past the colors I will lol. Been using since release. And I LOVE the ROM rascarlo, Start a new thread in development and make this beotch official?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

[quote name=&#39;cvo515&#39; timestamp=&#39;1344602630&#39; post=&#39;884832&#39;]
If I can get past the colors I will lol. Been using since release. And I LOVE the ROM rascarlo, Start a new thread in development and make this beotch official? <br /><br 
[/quote]
Whaaaat? The colors are my favorite part about it.


----------



## Wool02 (Jul 16, 2011)

imperivm said:


> If I can get past the colors I will lol. Been using since release. And I LOVE the ROM rascarlo, Start a new thread in development and make this beotch official?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


In the Trinity app, I always change the contrast to 0 and the color multipliers to 150/150/214. This takes some of the blue edge off but still maintains the bright whites.


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

rascarlo said:


> oh, a thread.


Feel free to start a new Topic.


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

sergej931 said:


> Feel free to start a new Topic.


haha I'm sure he would have by now if he wanted to maintain the thread. He has directed all the ROM traffic to the Trinity threads.


----------



## cvo515 (Sep 21, 2011)

Just sent MMS. When I go back and click the pic all I get is a blank gallery screen? No pic populates? On toro, anyone else? Not that I really give a damn just an observation

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wyattyoss (Aug 28, 2011)

Any screens? I want see the colors. Low 3g so I wanna know if its worth it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

color change is bc of trinity kernel. give your eyes time to adjust and you'll be happy how much nicer the screen looks. spice melange ftw


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

wyattyoss said:


> Any screens? I want see the colors. Low 3g so I wanna know if its worth it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Its worth it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow this ROM is awesome.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cvo515 (Sep 21, 2011)

imperivm said:


> Wow this ROM is awesome.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Eff yeah it is mang

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## petecraig612 (Nov 30, 2011)

Rasbeanjelly with trinity 37 is killer. Battery life on wifi is great and this is only the first day I've ran it...


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Just flashed this....hot damn its snappy.


----------



## Breezer23 (Jun 11, 2011)

No theme chooser though, correct?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Breezer23 said:


> No theme chooser though, correct?


No but I'm sure there are some themes on xda.

Edit: eh guess not. Just a mod to change the colors of settings icons


----------



## SuperChargedJ (Jun 15, 2011)

One of the best custom roms I have ever ran on all my devices.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Breezer23 said:


> No theme chooser though, correct?


Correct, kind of the point of this rom though. Stock with minor mods.

Edit: And fast as shit


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

new builds are up


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

I only flashed earlier, and I know all the caveats about judging battery life without giving it a few charge cycles, but I'm getting the best battery life I've personally gotten with the new rasbean+trinity a60. This is all on LTE too, could stretch it out further with some wifi I'm sure. The apparent efficiency isn't coming at the cost of performance either, this thing is silky smooth.


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Best rom.


----------



## nybadboy11 (Mar 25, 2012)

I agree don't like the cool color look

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

cvo515 said:


> Just sent MMS. When I go back and click the pic all I get is a blank gallery screen? No pic populates? On toro, anyone else? Not that I really give a damn just an observation
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'm still encountering this too pretty frequently...


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Just flashed earlier, using the newest trinity alpha and this joint is butter. Experienced minor keyboard lag at times with the previous build and that seems to be completely gone with this build. Can't judge battery on 3/4g cuz I'm overseas and I'm on vzw (gsm here) but I'm loving it so far! Thanks for the hard work!


----------



## tstar7 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey all. First post in these forums. I just installed the latest build on toro. Google Now/Search is missing. Anybody else? Are there plans for it to come back?

EDIT: I am an idiot. Just installed from Play.


----------



## cvo515 (Sep 21, 2011)

imperivm said:


> I'm still encountering this too pretty frequently...


If you bring up recents, slide off MMS. Then reopen it it'll be fine. Its done it on every JB ROM out

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Just flashed the new build that was put up today along with Trinity 62 and so far so good. Hoping to see some really good battery results the rest of the day. I'm also interested in a way to make the nav bar buttons white if possible.


----------



## achapman91 (Dec 19, 2011)

CZonin said:


> Just flashed the new build that was put up today along with Trinity 62 and so far so good. Hoping to see some really good battery results the rest of the day. I'm also interested in a way to make the nav bar buttons white if possible.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki

Any screen caps of your battery life and screen on time so far?


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

achapman91 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki
> 
> Any screen caps of your battery life and screen on time so far?


Just flash it yourself. It's good.


----------



## Byock (Aug 24, 2011)

Running this on my Gnex and N7. Loving this ROM.


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

don't know if you guys flashed the new release. *JRO03R.*
builds are always at the same place. http://fitsnugly.euroskank.com/?rom=rasbeanjelly
i also tweet about new builds https://twitter.com/rascarlo


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

I wish more people would try this rom.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Its definitely my favorite! Tried out slimbean today and its nice too, but I think I'll be going back to rasbean


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

Truly an awesome rom, it's got the "essentials" from CM10 while surpassing it in speed and efficiency.


----------



## OutofStep13 (Jan 3, 2012)

I really love this ROM and the only reason I stopped using it is because I missed the MMS quick reply in the drop down notification that's used in CM/AOKP. Rasbean would be perfect with this feature and probably cure my crack flashing addiction lol.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

OutofStep13 said:


> I really love this ROM and the only reason I stopped using it is because I missed the MMS quick reply in the drop down notification that's used in CM/AOKP. Rasbean would be perfect with this feature and probably cure my crack flashing addiction lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So just pull the mms.apk out of cm and use it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## OutofStep13 (Jan 3, 2012)

akellar said:


> So just pull the mms.apk out of cm and use it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I tried, kept force closing. I was told on another forum there was framework stuff that needed to be changed for it to be compatible.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

new builds for rasbeanjelly are up on http://fitsnugly.euroskank.com/?rom=rasbeanjelly

### Changelog
Use proprietary binaries for android 4.1.1_r6 (JRO03R).
Sept 25 https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/android-building/FjSJnHiw2yA


```
<br />
### Flash <br />
- wipe cache<br />
- wipe dalvik cache<br />
- flash zip<br />
- (opt.) flash kernel since it comes with stock (i would flash trinity)<br />
- reboot<br />
- log into google and let it sync<br />
- (opt.) push your busybox in the way you want or use Stericson BusyBox<br />
- fix_permissions<br />
- (opt.) reboot<br />
<br />
## About busybox<br />
Quote from stericson email: "The free apk, or the binary is fine. Actually, I wish more rom devs included the free version in their roms. It would help keeping busybox standard across different roms instead of devs having different tweaked modified version of busybox that don't have all the functionality needed by other applications. Pleasure is all mine. Honored to have an application baked into a rom. :D"<br />
<br />
### gapps?<br />
included<br />
<br />
### md5sum<br />
you can also download the md5sum file and check in TWRP<br />
<br />
### Any official thread?<br />
Support can be found in the trinity kernel thread for your device on xda.<br />
<br />
### I am @rascarlo on twitter
```


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

As someone who doesn't use twitter or G+, thanks for posting the updates in here so I don't have to check the euroskank page every day.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

rascarlo said:


> new builds for rasbeanjelly are up on http://fitsnugly.euroskank.com/?rom=rasbeanjelly
> 
> ### Changelog
> Use proprietary binaries for android 4.1.1_r6 (JRO03R).
> ...


Dammit I just flashed the one from the 22nd lol. Oh well, now I have something to do tomorrow, thanks for the hard work!


----------



## BlazinSS (Dec 31, 2011)

i understand that this is a clean and lean rom....but is there anyway to have the theme chooser apk added???? i'm running a rom with the theme chooser and love cobalt......I wanted to flash this but cant part without cobalt...


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

If you "need" theme chooser, this isn't the rom for you. Rascarlo had said he's not including it, and I don't believe it's something you can just drop in system/app, it needs to be compiled with it AFAIK.


----------



## BlazinSS (Dec 31, 2011)

hmm ok...thanks for the response


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Cobalt is obnoxious looking. There's mild theming to RBJ but not enough to ruin the stock look.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Lots of weird settings lag/FCS with the new build. Is that just me? Only experienced with WiFi/long pressing WiFi toggle . Only thing I restored was apex backup. I know this isn't a thread for bugs but just putting it out there.


----------



## Slomies (Aug 19, 2011)

Barf said:


> Lots of weird settings lag/FCS with the new build. Is that just me? Only experienced with WiFi/long pressing WiFi toggle . Only thing I restored was apex backup. I know this isn't a thread for bugs but just putting it out there.


I'm running the latest build and the only FC's I get are using the rootzwiki app and trying to access this thread... weird, I know. Been running smooth and amazing battery life here. I even used titanium backup to restore all my app backups.

Is it possible to make the navigation bars white? Same with the toggles and blue in the extended power menu... only things I would like to change. Everything else is EXACTLY what I want in a rom.

btw AWSOME WORK rascarlo!


----------



## Fusi0n (Jul 15, 2012)

Slomies said:


> Is it possible to make the navigation bars white? Same with the toggles and blue in the extended power menu... only things I would like to change. Everything else is EXACTLY what I want in a rom.


I can do basic mods like that. I'd want rascarlo's permission first, though.

Edit: apparently someone has beaten me to it. Check the op for trinity kernel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Fusi0n said:


> I'm running the latest build and the only FC's I get are using the rootzwiki app and trying to access this thread... weird, I know. Been running smooth and amazing battery life here. I even used titanium backup to restore all my app backups.
> 
> Is it possible to make the navigation bars white? Same with the toggles and blue in the extended power menu... only things I would like to change. Everything else is EXACTLY what I want in a rom.
> 
> btw AWSOME WORK rascarlo!


.

Do you mean navigation buttons? This would be as simple as replacing a few pngs in systemUI.apk and swapping it with your old systemUI and rebooting. Pm me with what you want and I can do it for you. I'm bored anyway lol.


----------



## Slomies (Aug 19, 2011)

Barf said:


> None of those links appear to be valid any longer.
> 
> Do you mean navigation buttons? This would be as simple as replacing a few pngs in systemUI.apk and swapping it with your old systemUI and rebooting. Pm me with what you want and I can do it for you. I'm bored anyway lol.


Yeah it looks like the links are dead. Plus that page hasn't been edited since July...

PM sent.


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

Many mods are here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1814261


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

rascarlo said:


> Many mods are here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1814261


Finally, a center clock mod! Thanks!


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Aw the center clock mod doesn't work


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

rascarlo said:


> Many mods are here http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1814261


Are these for maguro or toro? I wasn't ever able to get the mods posted on xda to work (on rascream).


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

The navbar DPI one worked for me (I'm on toro) but the center clock failed in twrp.


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Cool, thanks. That was the main mod I was interested in


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

I've been hearing great things about this ROM, so I flashed it (clean). Not sure if something went awry, but....there's no animations. None whatsoever. Open app drawer = no animation. Clear multitask list = no animation, they just vanish. Is this intended?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

Lyxdeslic said:


> I've been hearing great things about this ROM, so I flashed it (clean). Not sure if something went awry, but....there's no animations. None whatsoever. Open app drawer = no animation. Clear multitask list = no animation, they just vanish. Is this intended?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That's the way it is upon first flash, all animations are turned off. Just go into developer options and turn all three animations to 1x, which is the stock setting. You will have to reboot for it to fully take effect.


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

knivesout said:


> That's the way it is upon first flash, all animations are turned off. Just go into developer options and turn all three animations to 1x, which is the stock setting. You will have to reboot for it to fully take effect.


I appreciate the prompt response. Thank you sir.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Haze (Nov 26, 2011)

Sweet thanks! Just wondering if you're considering adding the hide nav bar option to the power menu?" Thank you again.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Haze said:


> Sweet thanks! Just wondering if you're considering adding the hide nav bar option to the power menu?" Thank you again.


I doubt he will add it, as this ROM is geared towards speed/minimalism, not mods. But this should help.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18456-remove-softkeys-to-use-your-whole-screen-flashable-port-instructions/


----------



## Haze (Nov 26, 2011)

Barf said:


> I doubt he will add it, as this ROM is geared towards speed/minimalism, not mods. But this should help.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...t-instructions/


Thanks! Appreciate the information!


----------



## wad3g (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm going to make some new RasBeanJelly wallpapers tonight, in addition to the ones I've already created. You can see the RasBeanJelly wallpapers here: http://wad3g.com.

I want some input from the people who use the ROM on how they should look. Any feedback would be helpful. What color scheme(s)? Style (minimalist/grunge/etc.)?Light or Darker BG? Anything, really.

I'm starting on them now, so I probably won't see your recommendations/suggestions in time if simply just reply to this thread. If you have anything shoot me a PM, contact me on AIM, or come chat with me on Trinity's IRC channel #trinitykernel or in the IRC channel I joined just to talk about this specific thing: #rasbeanjelly.


----------



## wad3g (Jun 15, 2011)

Don't forget those of you who are RasBeanJelly fans, I made an IRC channel: #rasbeanjelly.

I'd like to get a collection of all these RasBeanJelly mods together in a centralized location so it's easier for everyone to find them.

Never hurts to have somewhere to go if you have any problems or questions. Trinity's in there as well, even though for kernel support you should still use #trinitykernel.


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

wad3g said:


> Don't forget those of you who are RasBeanJelly fans, I made an IRC channel: #rasbeanjelly.
> 
> I'd like to get a collection of all these RasBeanJelly mods together in a centralized location so it's easier for everyone to find them.
> 
> Never hurts to have somewhere to go if you have any problems or questions. Trinity's in there as well, even though for kernel support you should still use #trinitykernel.


I seriously read this post in 3 other threads today. Go away

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wad3g (Jun 15, 2011)

imperivm said:


> I seriously read this post in 3 other threads today. Go away
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Lol.


----------



## bittermormon (Aug 25, 2011)

I cannot set my notification volume to 0 without it dropping my ringer volume to 0 as well. Yes, I have unlinked them...am I missing something else stupid?

How difficult would it be to get the new CM Camera to work with this ROM?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

bittermormon said:


> I cannot set my notification volume to 0 without it dropping my ringer volume to 0 as well. Yes, I have unlinked them...am I missing something else stupid?
> 
> How difficult would it be to get the new CM Camera to work with this ROM?


I just tested and can confirm the ringer/notification sound issue.

As for the cm camera, it should be as easy as pulling the apk, adding it to system/apps, fixing permissions and rebooting.


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

What new stuff does the CM camera have? I've never bothered with CM roms


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

New isht

http://fitsnugly.euroskank.com/?rom=rasbeanjelly&device=toro


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

Does the new update have the newer ICS/JB touch sounds?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Eli said:


> Does the new update have the newer ICS/JB touch sounds?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Huh?


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

Barf said:


> Huh?


I'm sorry, I should've been more detailed.

I meant the sounds when you tap on something on the screen. You know, the "touch sounds" as they refer to it in the sound settings.

ICS/JB has a different touch sound than GB, which was the old Android touch sounds. When I tried this ROM's last update, I noticed it didn't have the newer touch sounds, but the older ones.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh I see. I'm not sure lol. I can't remember what gingerbread sounded like and I never use touch sounds







just sounds like a "tick" noise on the new build. I can record it and maybe email it to you if its gonna be a deal breaker for you?


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

Barf said:


> Oh I see. I'm not sure lol. I can't remember what gingerbread sounded like and I never use touch sounds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I appreciate the help. I'm just going to download it and try it out. I've heard some good things about it. 

I know it sounds dumb, but I wasn't too fond of the older touch sounds. Haha!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah no problem. If it bothers you that much I'm sure there is SOME way to swap it out. Its a good ROM though, updated to 4.1.2 now!


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

Not sure if the touch sounds are old or new but I remember this being brought up before. Apparently there's a zip on the minco rom thread (probably XDA) that will replace system sounds with the newer ICS/JB ones. It was reported to work fine on rasbean.


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Is there a known working navbar height mod for rbj on toro? The one that was linked a few pages back didn't work properly. Trying to bump it down to 36dpi.


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

knivesout said:


> Not sure if the touch sounds are old or new but I remember this being brought up before. Apparently there's a zip on the minco rom thread (probably XDA) that will replace system sounds with the newer ICS/JB ones. It was reported to work fine on rasbean.


Thanks for the tip. I'll look into that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

imperivm said:


> Is there a known working navbar height mod for rbj on toro? The one that was linked a few pages back didn't work properly. Trying to bump it down to 36dpi.


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1814261

These may work on the new build, might not. But worked on the last one. Cheers!


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks man, I'll give it another go. For whatever reason, it didn't work on the build before the 926 one.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

imperivm said:


> Thanks man, I'll give it another go. For whatever reason, it didn't work on the build before the 926 one.


Yeah I feel ya. The only mod I wanted was the center clock one and it didn't work last build







but the ROM is so butter I could look past that.


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

new builds are up


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

rascarlo said:


> new builds are up


Thanks, looking forward to this!!


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Am I the only one that can't get my calendar to sync? It syncs fine on my Nexus7 running AOKP, but not on my GNex running rasbeanjelly 20121011

I have tried two different gapps packages.

Edit: oops just noticed gapps is included, flashing again right now.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

Put this together for myself and thought I'd share...
36dpi Nav Bar
Black drop down. Blue Lockscreen Clock etc. Rotation lock.
Blue outer glow removed.
Built on latest Rasbean Jelly 10-11 Toro Build.



1850 http://www.mediafire...xaq690u6bxvxg4o
2100 http://www.mediafire.com/?dxgbjjs0wmxxn44
Edit, New link, made a 1850 version as well as 2100 version for the people running the bigger batteries


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

PacerguyDon said:


> Put this together for myself and thought I'd share...
> 36dpi Nav Bar
> Black drop down. Blue Lockscreen Clock etc. Rotation lock.
> Blue outer glow removed.
> ...


Digging the mod, thanks for sharing. Would you by any chance be willing to make a version that includes a centered clock? Not really sure what it entails/how much trouble it would be but its the one thing I want in this ROM and don't have. Psyched to have the rotation toggle back! Thanks again.


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

Barf, I'll poke around in the morning a bit. I would think that the edits would be the same for the center clock mod on 4.1.2 as 4.1.1. If so should be pretty quick to whip up. 
Glad you like the mods.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

PacerguyDon said:


> Barf, I'll poke around in the morning a bit. I would think that the edits would be the same for the center clock mod on 4.1.2 as 4.1.1. If so should be pretty quick to whip up.
> Glad you like the mods.


Awesome! Thanks man.


----------



## wad3g (Jun 15, 2011)

Eli said:


> Does the new update have the newer ICS/JB touch sounds?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Here you go, Stock System Jelly Bean Sounds via M+: http://goo.gl/DiVVS


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

wad3g said:


> Here you go, Stock System Jelly Bean Sounds via M+: http://goo.gl/DiVVS


Thank you!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## markassbuster (Mar 1, 2012)

PacerguyDon said:


> Put this together for myself and thought I'd share...
> 36dpi Nav Bar
> Black drop down. Blue Lockscreen Clock etc. Rotation lock.
> Blue outer glow removed.
> ...


Looks great man! Could you change the "Charging" and Clock icon to blue?


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

I've been trying to find the hidden alarm clock and charging colors on the Lockscreen. For some reason, they are stashed away pretty good. Not sure why that was done. 
Not sure on the Center clock mod. I can make the edits to the Xml, but the SystemUI does not want to recompile. I'm going to keep working on it.

Updated my first post with new links for 1850 or 2100 mah batteries.


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok, Clock is now centered. 

I've also added a Back to Stock flashable zip as well in case anyway wants to go back.
1850 http://www.mediafire.com/?w98p8b3k8541c5l
2100 http://www.mediafire.com/?bjkkw363lr7fzt0
Back to Stock http://www.mediafire.com/?x78xsiqlifhpv1b


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

new builds of rasbeanjelly are up on http://fitsnugly.euroskank.com/?rom=rasbeanjelly

### Changelog

- Lockscreen shortcuts fixes:
Inability to have contacts/direct dials..etc on lockscreen.
Multiple activities of same type on stack.

- NotificationPowerWidget:
Snap widgets. Snap widgets in place, rather than allowing partial widgets. Register only if necessary. New implementation (CustomView). Allow free scrolling, snap when stationary

- New circle battery style (code, no extra png resources)

- Volume adjust sound preference:
Adjusting the volume makes a nice "boing" sound
This patch makes this a preference in Settings>Sound>Volume adjust sound>Play sound when adjusting volume with hard keys. The Checkbox is defaulted to ON.

- Unlinking volume fix

- T9 and landscape dialer

- Update music

- Update play store

*### FLASH ERROR
- if you get a flash error in recovery, reboot into bootloader and then into recovery mode. DO NOT reboot recovery when already in recovery: go through bootloader.*

why the T9?


joaquinf;32847793 said:


> T9 is indeed a nice addition an would be great to have it in this amazing ROM but what I find more functional about that mod is the ability to rotate the screen in the dialer and contacts app. This is really useful in car mode or when using a dock especially now that we can use the home screen in landscape mode by default.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I will be in the hospital all day, and I thank you for giving me something to flash and fill my time with good sir! Even though I'd do it anyway lol


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Circle battery looks slick.


----------



## wad3g (Jun 15, 2011)

Yep, I love that circle battery.


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

Newest version running quite well. 
I'll post up mods in a bit. Been pretty swamped, but I have finished a few.


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

New Mods...
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/35421-mod-rasbeanjelly-fastglow-navbar-lockscreen-toro-only/


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

How hard would it be to make a mod that changed only the dpi for the navbar, without the additional changes? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

imperivm said:


> How hard would it be to make a mod that changed only the dpi for the navbar, without the additional changes?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Simple, what size?


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

36dpi would be awesome. Thank you so much dude!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

imperivm said:


> 36dpi would be awesome. Thank you so much dude!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Here you go, stock 36 dpi...
http://www.mediafire.com/?c0fbe04nizciakn


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

You rule!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

new builds are up
http://fitsnugly.euroskank.com/?rom=rasbeanjelly


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

rascarlo said:


> new builds are up
> http://fitsnugly.euroskank.com/?rom=rasbeanjelly


Thanks Carlo, it's another winner! That expanded desktop is pretty nifty


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

knivesout said:


> Thanks Carlo, it's another winner! That expanded desktop is pretty nifty


Sure is. May have to get back on lmt


----------



## az_biker (Jun 3, 2012)

knivesout said:


> Thanks Carlo, it's another winner! That expanded desktop is pretty nifty


+1

Sent from my bacon-wrapped Galaxy Nexus 4G LTE dipped in crazy sauwze via Tapatalk 2


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

New builds are up


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Running as smoothly as ever.


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

New build is great! I like the push clock and calendar quick links in the pulldown. 
Thanks Rascarlo!!


----------



## az_biker (Jun 3, 2012)

imperivm said:


> Running as smoothly as ever.


+1

Sent from my bacon-wrapped Galaxy Nexus 4G LTE dipped in crazy sauwze via Tapatalk 2


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Thought I'd share this. Half of the first day was on 4g, the rest was on WiFi. Screen time was only a little over 2.5 hours but still...

11/6 Rbj with stable 63 trinity. Standard 1850mah.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

imperivm said:


> Thought I'd share this. Half of the first day was on 4g, the rest was on WiFi. Screen time was only a little over 2.5 hours but still...
> 
> 11/6 Rbj with stable 63 trinity. Standard 1850mah.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 nice!!

Message sent from my Verizon Galaxy Nexus 4G LTE.


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

rasbeanjelly 4.2 build 0 is up http://fitsnugly.euroskank.com/?rom=rasbeanjelly&device=maguro


----------



## az_biker (Jun 3, 2012)

rascarlo said:


> rasbeanjelly 4.2 build 0 is up http://fitsnugly.euroskank.com/?rom=rasbeanjelly&device=maguro


Woo hoo!

Sent from my bacon-wrapped Galaxy Nexus 4G LTE dipped in crazy sauwze via Tapatalk 2


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Waiting patiently for toro. U da man.


----------



## az_biker (Jun 3, 2012)

imperivm said:


> Waiting patiently for toro. U da man.


+1

Sent from my bacon-wrapped Galaxy Nexus 4G LTE dipped in crazy sauwze via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

imperivm said:


> Waiting patiently for toro. U da man.


Samesies. Now I'll be refreshing the euroskank page every 5 minutes.


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

toro will follow.
priorities are maguro, grouper then toro
thank you


----------



## az_biker (Jun 3, 2012)

rascarlo said:


> toro will follow.
> priorities are maguro, grouper then toro
> thank you


+1 Early Christmas









Sent from my bacon-wrapped Galaxy Nexus 4G LTE dipped in crazy sauwze via Tapatalk 2


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

new build for maguro is up!
http://fitsnugly.euroskank.com/?rom=rasbeanjelly&device=maguro
fixed the location bug
added the missing dictionary
added google tts


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

new build is up
http://fitsnugly.euroskank.com/?rom=...&device=maguro

*** changeLog ***
- Frameworks/Settings:
.allow volumes to be unlinked
.make the volume overlay more functional
.volume rocker wake
.volume rocker music control
.option to control cursor in text fields using volume keys
.volume adjust sound preference

- Contacts:
.fix missing December in Date Picker


----------



## suryono (Mar 1, 2012)

Help me simtolkit not running


----------



## suryono (Mar 1, 2012)

Help me simtolkit not running


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

suryono said:


> Help me simtolkit not running


huh?


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Maguro and Grouper are the only devices listed under RBJ on the euroskank page...


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Found my answer..


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

imperivm said:


> Maguro and Grouper are the only devices listed under RBJ on the euroskank page...


He's probably updating everything and removing all the 4.1 shyt. He said toro will follow grouper so it shouldnt be too long! I know, I've been checking the site everyday too lol


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Barf said:


> He's probably updating everything and removing all the 4.1 shyt. He said toro will follow grouper so it shouldnt be too long! I know, I've been checking the site everyday too lol


Ahhh. Looks like he posted on twitter that toro wouldn't be coming very soon. Bummer.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Huh? I didn't see that on there.


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm at work so I can't go on twitter, but it was in response to 3 people asking about toro. Said "not too soon" or something like that. Maybe he'll post something on here soon; I don't have twitter.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't have twitter either but just searched through all the recent twitter post of his and found nothing. In his earlier post on her he said he releases maguro, grouper, toro sob that's why I thought it would be soon.


----------



## movalpolos (Jan 8, 2012)

Rascarlo just tweeted that toro would be up later tonight


----------



## az_biker (Jun 3, 2012)

movalpolos said:


> Rascarlo just tweeted that toro would be up later tonight


+1 Woo hooo!

Sent from my bacon-wrapped Galaxy Nexus 4G LTE dipped in crazy sauwze via Tapatalk 2


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

toro is up!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34813547#post34813547


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Booyah

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I know what I'm doing today! Thanks radcarlo, I can finally stop refreshing euroskank!


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

I've compliled a build of RasBeanJelly with Kev's quicksettings mod merged in. This is the latest update he has posted, with the tile placement being set by the user. 
For those that want it, here it is.

QuickSettings-11-29-RbJ-S.zip - 1.35 MB


----------



## plasticities (Dec 1, 2012)

PacerguyDon said:


> I've compliled a build of RasBeanJelly with Kev's quicksettings mod merged in. This is the latest update he has posted, with the tile placement being set by the user.
> For those that want it, here it is.
> 
> QuickSettings-11-29-RbJ-S.zip - 1.35 MB


I tried to flash your mod, and I ended up having the status 7 error, running rasbeanjelly 11-28 on maguro used TWRP. any clues to the possible error?


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

PacerguyDon said:


> I've compliled a build of RasBeanJelly with Kev's quicksettings mod merged in. This is the latest update he has posted, with the tile placement being set by the user.
> For those that want it, here it is.
> 
> QuickSettings-11-29-RbJ-S.zip - 1.35 MB


i think it is for toro.
please be sure to provide more informations


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes the mod is for toro
Since the updater script in the zip checks the device model that is why you would be receiving the status 7 error.

The quicksettings mod is in the SystemUI. I'm not positive if there would be any difference between the toro and the maguro SystemUI. Maybe Rascarlo can give his input. If the SystemUI is comparable between the two I can update the zip to work with either version.


----------



## tattedupboy (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm running this on Toro, and I can't get Apex launcher to show the Google search bar. Also, swiping up from the navigation bar doesn't bring up Google search either.

*Edit* Never mind. Google Search wasn't installed. After I installed from Google Play, everything worked as it was supposed to. I guess I'm just used to having it already installed and not having to manually install it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

tattedupboy said:


> I'm running this on Toro, and I can't get Apex launcher to show the Google search bar. Also, swiping up from the navigation bar doesn't bring up Google search either.
> 
> *Edit* Never mind. Google Search wasn't installed. After I installed from Google Play, everything worked as it was supposed to. I guess I'm just used to having it already installed and not having to manually install it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 Yeah he likes to keep it minimal.

Anyone else having trouble with the new Trinity kernel on this build? My screen won't turn back on after it goes to sleep. Had to change kernels


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Barf said:


> Yeah he likes to keep it minimal.
> 
> Anyone else having trouble with the new Trinity kernel on this build? My screen won't turn back on after it goes to sleep. Had to change kernels


Alpha 4's had the SOD issue for lots of people. I had to switch back to stable67 this morning after the screen wouldn't turn back on and it seems to be running fine.


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

Same here, Alpha 4 doesn't like my phone either.
I've been using Tiny's 2.1.0 Kernel with good results. He uses Trinity colors


----------



## az_biker (Jun 3, 2012)

PacerguyDon said:


> Same here, Alpha 4 doesn't like my phone either.
> I've been using Tiny's 2.1.0 Kernel with good results. He uses Trinity colors


I went back to Stable 67 4.1.2...

Sent from my bacon-wrapped Galaxy Nexus 4G LTE dipped in crazy sauwze via Tapatalk 2


----------



## rick4536 (Jul 19, 2011)

Is there any mod to swap the recent button to a menu button

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

PacerguyDon said:


> I've been using Tiny's 2.1.0 Kernel with good results. He uses Trinity colors


Just flashed it...definitely not Trinity colors my man.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

imperivm said:


> Just flashed it...definitely not Trinity colors my man.


it supports it but comes with stock.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

tiny4579 said:


> it supports it but comes with stock.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Gotcha. Thanks.


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

I forget that I use the TKT app and when I open it, and go to the tunables, that it switches Tiny's kernel to Trinty color. My bad. Sorry to misinform.


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Not sure why, but when I flash tiny 2.1.0 and open up ttk and go to tunables, it force closes as soon as I navigate away from it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

imperivm said:


> Not sure why, but when I flash tiny 2.1.0 and open up ttk and go to tunables, it force closes as soon as I navigate away from it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Mine did the same, but switched enabled the settings and trinity colors. it doesnt like being used by other kernels lol (im on zen)


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

Tkt does the same for me as well with other Kernels too. Settings seem to stick OK though. 
I hope that Morfic will get a chance to do a little tweaking on the 4.2 kernel. 
Tinys kernel is good though. Ill have to try the Zen too.


----------



## az_biker (Jun 3, 2012)

Anyone have a link to previous RBJ builds? I am having fits since flashing 11/29 and I can't isolate the issues, so I tried reflashing the 11/6 build on my sd card (wipe cache, dalvick), eternal bootloop (corrupt file on my sd card?) ... Went to restore my nano of 11/6, gone! Only 11/29 nano remains and for whatever reason. On 11/29 build I get no DEEP sleep (wifi on or off) and am burning 15% batt every hour!

I'd like a shot at a clean install of 11/6... So if anyone knows if/where RBJ keeps a previous version, I'd appreciate the help


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

I was under the impression that it wasn't very easy to go back to 4.1.x after flashing 4.2 because of the directory structure change...


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

az_biker said:


> Anyone have a link to previous RBJ builds? I am having fits since flashing 11/29 and I can't isolate the issues, so I tried reflashing the 11/6 build on my sd card (wipe cache, dalvick), eternal bootloop (corrupt file on my sd card?) ... Went to restore my nano of 11/6, gone! Only 11/29 nano remains and for whatever reason. On 11/29 build I get no DEEP sleep (wifi on or off) and am burning 15% batt every hour!
> 
> I'd like a shot at a clean install of 11/6... So if anyone knows if/where RBJ keeps a previous version, I'd appreciate the help


you only wiped cache/dalvik? Try wiping data.


----------



## az_biker (Jun 3, 2012)

imperivm said:


> I was under the impression that it wasn't very easy to go back to 4.1.x after flashing 4.2 because of the directory structure change...


The more I read on this, the more I am finding you might be right . If this IS the case, why no warning before flashing a 4.2 rom? I can't imagine being stuck with no deep sleep and losing 15% batt life...

Sent from my bacon-wrapped Galaxy Nexus 4G LTE dipped in crazy sauwze via Tapatalk 2


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

I haven't really checked to see what my cpu usage has been like in terms of deep sleep, but my battery is definitely going way more quickly on 4.2 than with 4.1.2.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

imperivm said:


> I was under the impression that it wasn't very easy to go back to 4.1.x after flashing 4.2 because of the directory structure change...


 it's literally moving a bunch of folders back. I find it fairly easy. It's not something I'd do without adb though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

az_biker said:


> The more I read on this, the more I am finding you might be right . If this IS the case, why no warning before flashing a 4.2 rom? I can't imagine being stuck with no deep sleep and losing 15% batt life...
> 
> Sent from my bacon-wrapped Galaxy Nexus 4G LTE dipped in crazy sauwze via Tapatalk 2


There is no difficulty at all with going back to 4.1. Back up your sd card, Fastboot -w to wipe everything, then adb sideload rasbean jelly 11/6.


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

downgrading is not that easy.
i would first try a fresh clean install of current build
wipe /system
/data
/cache
/dalvikcache

flash rbj

if not
download the factory image, remove the recovery folder and fastboot your device
and start over with a clean install of rbj


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh I forgot to mention clearing /data/system/users when going back to 4.1. Either way I find it doable and would rather the quicker slightly trickier way than waste 2-3 hours copying stuff to and from the sdcard.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

yawdapaah said:


> Gotta a few SOD's on this with a few kernels (including Trinity).


Trinity was doing this for me too. Running zen now and it stopped but the damn browser keeps closing


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

11/29 build with Tiny's 2.1.0 kernel is running pretty smoothly. Trinity Alpha4 was giving me SODs every time it went into deep sleep.

Barf, are you using chrome or stock browser?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

yawdapaah said:


> Anyone have a mirror to the 11/29 build? I accidentally deleted it and am getting 60kbps


I can upload it to my drop box for you


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Fresh jelly

http://fitsnugly.euroskank.com/?rom=rasbeanjelly&device=toro


----------



## Mike T. (Jun 12, 2011)

rascarlo said:


> don't know if you guys flashed the new release. *JRO03R.*
> builds are always at the same place. http://fitsnugly.euroskank.com/?rom=rasbeanjelly
> i also tweet about new builds https://twitter.com/rascarlo


Hello all, just saw this ROM talked about and wanted to check it out. Really want to try. Any specific things to keep in mind.? I just follow the link to DL and is this ROM only and most use trinity?. Thanks in advance 
Sent From My Galaxy Nexus Using The few Brain Cells Not Fried


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Not exactly sure what you are asking. The download link is just for the rom (until this build it included GAPPS, but they can be downloaded from the same page). Just flash ROM and GAPPS as normal, then whatever kernel you would like. I usually use trinity because I really like the colors it uses and it has proven stable and good on battery, but as usual any kernel will work.

Its a pretty simple (read: not feature filled) ROM, so dont expect many extra settings. But it is stable and smooth. Hope that helps!


----------



## Mike T. (Jun 12, 2011)

Barf said:


> Not exactly sure what you are asking. The download link is just for the rom (until this build it included GAPPS, but they can be downloaded from the same page). Just flash ROM and GAPPS as normal, then whatever kernel you would like. I usually use trinity because I really like the colors it uses and it has proven stable and good on battery, but as usual any kernel will work.
> 
> Its a pretty simple (read: not feature filled) ROM, so dont expect many extra settings. But it is stable and smooth. Hope that helps!


Thank you, yes I did read from the first post, and like the idea of not a lot of mods, just wanted to confirm that needed kernel of choice and just general quirks if any, doesn't appear to be, so really wanted to check it out. Thanks

Sent From My Galaxy Nexus Using The few Brain Cells Not Fried


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Mike Thomason said:


> Thank you, yes I did read from the first post, and like the idea of not a lot of mods, just wanted to confirm that needed kernel of choice and just general quirks if any, doesn't appear to be, so really wanted to check it out. Thanks
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Nexus Using The few Brain Cells Not Fried


It comes with a kernel, probably stock. So you will be fine if you dont flash one. Sorry if i was unclear about that.


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

12/15 build is awesome. Dat keyboard.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## az_biker (Jun 3, 2012)

Merry Christmas, RBJ 12/21 in da house...

Sent from my bacon-wrapped Galaxy Nexus 4G LTE dipped in crazy sauwze via Tapatalk 2


----------



## az_biker (Jun 3, 2012)

RBJ 1-3 up!

Update: 1/8 RBJ 1-3 running perfectly! Not one issue... Running w/ Trinity's A11

Sent from my bacon-wrapped Galaxy Nexus 4G LTE dipped in crazy sauwze via Tapatalk 2


----------



## az_biker (Jun 3, 2012)

Fresh RBJ 1/11 up!

Sent from my bacon-wrapped Galaxy Nexus 4G LTE dipped in crazy sauwze via Tapatalk 2


----------



## wad3g (Jun 15, 2011)

and 1/26 is up


----------



## wad3g (Jun 15, 2011)

And 1/29 is up as well.

With me being in contract with Verizon leaving me unable to update to the Nexus 4, I have no desire to upgrade to any new device in the foreseeable future. This ROM is that good.

Thanks again Rascarlo.


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

I want to use this rom so badly but that stock mms.apk theme....blegh


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

imperivm said:


> I want to use this rom so badly but that stock mms.apk theme....blegh


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23960-bubble-themed-mmsapks-various-styles-updated-8-20-jb-and-black-updated-to-cm10-with-emoji/


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Barf said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...m10-with-emoji/


d'oh


----------



## az_biker (Jun 3, 2012)

RBJ 2-2 running smoothly with Trinity's A13DC

Sent from my bacon-wrapped Galaxy Nexus 4G LTE dipped in crazy sauwze via Tapatalk 2


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

I tried A13DC for a day and I got great battery life, but it just wasn't fast at all for me. I went back to ak purity kernel and it's like a completely different phone. Works really well with RBJ.


----------



## az_biker (Jun 3, 2012)

imperivm said:


> I tried A13DC for a day and I got great battery life, but it just wasn't fast at all for me. I went back to ak purity kernel and it's like a completely different phone. Works really well with RBJ.


Link for ak purity, por favor









Sent from my bacon-wrapped Galaxy Nexus 4G LTE dipped in crazy sauwze via Tapatalk 2


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

az_biker said:


> Link for ak purity, por favor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://d-h.st/18f

Kernel thread is here - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1883298

You'll have to use Trickster or a similar app to get different colors though.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

3-04 build up. Running smooth


----------



## wad3g (Jun 15, 2011)

Ahhhh, I've been holding out on 4.2.2 and waiting on the new build.

Thanks, Ras.


----------



## az_biker (Jun 3, 2012)

wad3g said:


> Ahhhh, I've been holding out on 4.2.2 and waiting on the new build.
> 
> Thanks, Ras.


Being that RBJ was my dd for a long time, I was anxious to try RBJ 4.2.2... It ran smooth, looked nice, but still fell short on custom features compared to vanir or atom... If you don't drool over moderately customizable roms, RBJ will likely fit your needs. There's a reason it was my dd for a long time









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

az_biker said:


> Being that RBJ was my dd for a long time, I was anxious to try RBJ 4.2.2... It ran smooth, looked nice, but still fell short on custom features compared to vanir or atom... If you don't drool over moderately customizable roms, RBJ will likely fit your needs. There's a reason it was my dd for a long time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been running his latest for a few days now...smoothest I've seen my phone run yet with Anarky kernel. And of course a 3800 mAh Seidio battery 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## az_biker (Jun 3, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> I've been running his latest for a few days now...smoothest I've seen my phone run yet with Anarky kernel. And of course a 3800 mAh Seidio battery
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


No doubt it runs smooth: great rom / great kernel combo. I like the additional options offered in Atom... Nothing but respect for rascarlo!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

3-10-13 build up! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bosio91 (Apr 26, 2012)

Does anyone have a mirror from which to download the latest rasbeanjelly 4.3.1 for maguro please? No more maguro on Euroskank...
Thanks!


----------

